# the internet is dead..



## Lyxen (Feb 13, 2011)

so i've come to the conclusion that the internet has used up all of it's novelty and it's not much more than a way for people to talk, share, and get expensive software for free. I mean i i used to spend like days searching for new reads, points of interest. But ever since I joined this site lol, nothing really seems of interest anymore. If someone can point me to points of interest and/or a new network that would be awesome and give me something to work upon. but for now it's seems my network is fairly small and the internet has become usless outside of finding directions on google maps or shopping.

Any opinions/ what is there to do on the internet nowadys besides porn and visiting the same f-ing sites over and over again


----------



## Aleu (Feb 13, 2011)

If it doesn't interest you anymore then you can leave. We certainly won't miss you.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 13, 2011)

I am sorry that you have so little curiosity in the world that you are so easily bored when the information of the world is literally at your fingertips.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 13, 2011)

There should be an auto-insta-lock function for Lyxen threads.  I can't think of a damn thing he's ever typed that was worth reading, even for the lulz.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 13, 2011)

1) Go to Wikipedia.
2) Press "Random Article".
3) ????
4) PROFIT!!!!1!

YOU WIN THE KNOWLEDGE.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 13, 2011)

Tycho said:


> There should be an auto-insta-lock function for Lyxen threads.  I can't think of a damn thing he's ever typed that was worth reading, even for the lulz.


 He makes a good example for what not to do


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 13, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> Any opinions/ what is there to do on the internet nowadys besides porn and visiting the same f-ing sites over and over again


 
Find new sites.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2011)

This site will bring up your interests for sure.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 13, 2011)

eh nothing. image boards, you guys. nothing really interesting. maybe when the internet is 3d or implanted in your head it will become something of interest again. im liking the wiki random. ill try that and see if i can dive into something new. thanks for suggestions satelite one and jesus fish.

okay finding a new site would be great but how would you go about finding a new site. google seems overused and well i guess im just gunna go very bland and type in some search terms. bah not having a job sucks and the only way i seem to get work is the internet, even then there only 1-2 day jobs. yea

if there was way to localize your internet, and not be looking at events and users that are 20,000 miles away. i think thats something to approve upon. like the internet allows you to connect virtually but rarely anything physical ever comes from it. And on top of that... well i dont even


----------



## Cam (Feb 13, 2011)

There's this place called outdoors. If your bored here, then you'll fucking love it there


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> eh nothing. image boards, you guys. nothing really interesting. maybe when the internet is 3d or implanted in your head it will become something of interest again. im liking the wiki random. ill try that and see if i can dive into something new. thanks for suggestions satelite one and jesus fish.


 
This site helped me a lot.

Too bad no random video.

"Random video - Rick Roll" "FFFUUUUU"


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 13, 2011)

So because you're bored on here you conclude that the entire fucking Internet is dead?

What the hell is wrong with you?

You have, at your fingertips, access to more information than you could read in a thousand lifetimes, and yet here you are on a tiny little forum whining that it's boring and dead.

Get the hell out.


----------



## ToonBlade (Feb 13, 2011)

The Internet, well. You don't get judged, you have thousands of games and videos at your fingertips.


You leave, you will be back in less then a week.
That's why theirs mobile web, people love the internet :3


----------



## Machine (Feb 13, 2011)

This is, by far, the most retarded thread I have ever seen in this part of FAF.


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2011)

_The internet is boring today, I think I'll whine about it on FAF~_

Go outside and get some sun and exercise. You probably need both anyway.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 13, 2011)

ToonBlade said:


> The Internet, well. You don't get judged, you have thousands of games and videos at your fingertips.
> 
> 
> You leave, you will be back in less then a week.
> That's why *theirs* mobile web, people love the internet :3


 There, their, they're.
PLEASE learn the difference.


----------



## Deo (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm looking at a Lyxen thread.
Everything is as expected.
I call for a lock. Anyone else agree?



ToonBlade said:


> You don't get judged


 I be on your internet, a judgin' you



LizardKing said:


> So because you're bored on here you conclude that the entire fucking Internet is dead?
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you?
> 
> ...



LizardKing, what you just said just reminded me of a quote, I forget  from whom, "Small minds have no ambition" or something. I think it may  apply in this situation.


----------



## Jude (Feb 13, 2011)

Try reddit. Its almost always interesting and fresh with content.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 13, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I'm looking at a Lyxen thread.
> Everything is as expected.
> I call for a lock. Anyone else agree?
> 
> ...


Sure, would a permaban be too much though?


----------



## Deo (Feb 13, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Sure, would a permaban be too much though?


 Miracles do not exist.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 13, 2011)

ToonBlade said:


> The Internet, well. You don't get judged, you have thousands of games and videos at your fingertips.
> 
> 
> You leave, you will be back in less then a week.
> That's why theirs mobile web, people love the internet :3


Since you're new, I'll be nice.

People get judged all the time on the internet; the internet is not a safe place, regardless of whether or not you hide your IP address or simply stay hidden on the sidelines. In all honesty, Lyxen would be better off if he just stayed offline for a good long while, since his threads are always less than tolerable and he can't take insults with a grain of salt.

(Also, Toon, you should probably lurk a while; I can see your posts getting a bit of unwanted attention in the near future due to your childish but adorable naivety.)


----------



## Deo (Feb 13, 2011)

Gaz said:


> (Also, Toon, you should probably lurk a while; I can see your posts getting a bit of unwanted attention in the near future due to your childish but adorable naivety.)


 
HEY. I'm reformed remember? The FAF mods and their shock therapy have made this devil into an angel. We shall now commence the internet egostroking.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 13, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> HEY. I'm reformed remember? The FAF mods and their shock therapy have made this devil into an angel. We shall now commence the internet egostroking.


Oh murr~ :V

Not you, dearest. There's been a few other members doing a bit of scaring-off of new guys since your leave.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 13, 2011)

Lyxen if you want more than some shitty 2 day job, go outside and gain some skills. Honestly I suspect the only reason you are bored is because you have literally developed no mind to entertain.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm sorry, but the internet is a wealth of constantly updating information, as well as a host of new content.

OP, you're mentally retarded if you can't find anything new.


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 13, 2011)

It seems like someone lacks motivation or has the attention-span of a four-year-old.
Go outside, get creative or even better, socialise with friends/relatives. 

Damn interwebs, in my days we used them books for finding information and amusement!
/grandadpost


----------



## Folflet (Feb 13, 2011)

Tycho said:


> There should be an auto-insta-lock function for Lyxen threads.  I can't think of a damn thing he's ever typed that was worth reading, even for the lulz.


 Damnit, I used to do my best for stupidity and you give _him_ insta lock! :v


----------



## Monster. (Feb 13, 2011)

Wox said:


> Damnit, I used to do my best for stupidity and you give _him_ insta lock! :v


Don't worry, you'll be following soon. :V


----------



## Folflet (Feb 13, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Don't worry, you'll be following soon. :V


You joined a month after my main stupidity.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 13, 2011)

One month. Big deal.


----------



## Folflet (Feb 13, 2011)

Gaz said:


> One month. Big deal.


 Just sayin. You missed my worst stuff.

On topic: After being on faf, almost no amount of stupidity, awkwardness, drama or weirdness phases me anymore on the internet. FAF, you ruined me :V


----------



## Monster. (Feb 13, 2011)

Wox said:


> Just sayin. You missed my worst stuff.


Actually, I'm pretty sure I came at a good time. No offense, but I haven't seen many "smart" posts from you.


----------



## Folflet (Feb 13, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure I came at a good time. No offense, but I haven't seen many "smart" posts from you.


 As I was saying, the worst ones were in november. Also, none taken, I agree.


----------



## BRN (Feb 13, 2011)

Wox said:


> As I was saying, the worst ones were in november. Also, none taken, I agree.


 
What are you proud of, here, exactly? 'I used to be stupid, and now, I'm still stupid'?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 13, 2011)

Wox said:


> As I was saying, the worst ones were in november. Also, none taken, I agree.


Eh. Everyone makes mistakes.



SIX said:


> What are you proud of, here, exactly? 'I used to be stupid, and now, I'm still stupid'?


You're not really one to talk, SIX. :V


----------



## Folflet (Feb 13, 2011)

SIX said:


> What are you proud of, here, exactly? 'I used to be stupid, and now, I'm still stupid'?


 No clue.


Gaz said:


> Eh. Everyone makes mistakes.


 Well it was half mistake and half on purrpose. I was going for some drama and it ended badly.


Gaz said:


> You're not really one to talk, SIX. :V


 Yay!


----------



## BRN (Feb 13, 2011)

Gaz said:


> You're not really one to talk, SIX. :V


 
What are you implying? :c


----------



## Aleu (Feb 13, 2011)

Wox said:


> As I was saying, the worst ones were in november. Also, none taken, I agree.


 You didn't try to convince people that suits made out of paper was a good idea :V


----------



## Monster. (Feb 13, 2011)

Wox said:


> Well it was half mistake and half on purrpose. I was going for some drama and it ended badly.


You learned, did you not?



SIX said:


> What are you implying? :c


You've had your share of bad posts, as have I. You don't get to tell someone they're stupid for their past posts.


----------



## Folflet (Feb 13, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> You didn't try to convince people that suits made out of paper was a good idea :V


 I did try to convince people to wear murrsuits in cons with shorts on just for the dramas.


Gaz said:


> You  don't get to tell someone they're stupid for their past posts.


 I bet Deo says your wrong.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 13, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> You didn't try to convince people that suits made out of paper was a good idea :V


 
Don't forget making papercraft fursuit heads as a mould for fibreglass.

That shit never gets old.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 13, 2011)

FACEBOOK  :O


----------



## Fay V (Feb 13, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> You didn't try to convince people that suits made out of paper was a good idea :V


that was lyxen



Wox said:


> I did try to convince people to wear murrsuits in cons with shorts on just for the dramas.
> 
> I bet Deo says your wrong.


why do you keep invoking Deo's name in your posts? Are you trying to look cool for knowing her? She's told you off for it before. 

all being said, wox you are a bit less insufferable. If you actually stopped posting stupid things for attention you might be a valuable member of the forum.


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 13, 2011)

Go to Newgrounds or TV Tropes.
Better yet, leave. Leave for like, a week.
The Internet's not boring, you are.
It's not dead, only dead thing is your deflated brain!


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 13, 2011)

Have you ever tried Stumbleupon ? Might help in a ways in finding stuff.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 13, 2011)

Fay V said:


> that was lyxen
> 
> 
> why do you keep invoking Deo's name in your posts? Are you trying to look cool for knowing her? She's told you off for it before.
> ...


 I know.

Also, not bragging about the fox-cock being shipped to him.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 13, 2011)

Wox said:


> I bet Deo says your wrong.


First of all, keep her name out of your posts. I now crave to see her reaction to you, once again, bringing her name into any argument that you know is invalid as is.

Second of all, I doubt she would say I'm wrong in this case because I'm saying SIX has no right to say you have shitty posts when he's newer and his posts are pretty messed up, too.


----------



## Deo (Feb 13, 2011)

Wox said:


> I bet Deo says your wrong.


 I don't really like you at all. I can't find any redeeming quality to your posts. So no, don't be all "Deo won't agree with you therefore she's on my side that makes me a cool by association". 
No. i am not your personal army. And I reject every friend request you send me for good reason.



Fay V said:


> Why do you keep invoking Deo's name in your posts?  Are you trying to look cool for knowing her? She's told you off for it  before.


 I AM DEOVACUUS, DARE YE NOT USETH MY NAME IN VAIN



AleutheWolf said:


> Also, not bragging about the fox-cock being shipped to him.


 Where is my "THIS" button? THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS


----------



## Aleu (Feb 13, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I don't really like you at all. I can't find any redeeming quality to your posts. So no, don't be all "Deo won't agree with you therefore she's on my side that makes me a cool by association".
> No. i am not your personal army. And I reject every friend request you send me for good reason.
> 
> 
> ...


 I want him out of my state T^T


----------



## BRN (Feb 13, 2011)

Gaz said:


> SIX has no right to say you have shitty posts when he's newer and his posts are pretty messed up, too.


 
I'd at least like to register that I object to this. Shit threads I post shit in, but in serious threads, I post serious if I post at all.


----------



## Deo (Feb 13, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> I want him out of my state T^T


 I want him and his fox dildo out of your state. But not in mine either.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 13, 2011)

SIX said:


> I'd at least like to register that I object to this. Shit threads I post shit in, but in serious threads, I post serious if I post at all.


I have yet to see proof of this claim, but I will give you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 13, 2011)

He's a military brat so far as I recall. chances are he will be out of the state.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 13, 2011)

Wox said:


> I bet Deo says your wrong.


 


Deovacuus said:


> I don't really like you at all. I can't find any redeeming quality to your posts. So no, don't be all "Deo won't agree with you therefore she's on my side that makes me a cool by association".
> No. i am not your personal army. And I reject every friend request you send me for good reason.



Wox, now that I'm aware you invoking Deo's name as if she'd come to your aid harasses her, I will infract you the next time you do so.  Now let's keep it civil and get back on topic.

OP, if you think the Internet is dead just because nothing on your old stomping grounds amuses you anymore, then I'd say it's time to expand your horizons in several ways.  One is to seek out and follow links you haven't wanted to click on before.  Another is to just shut down your PC and go outside for a while.


----------



## Deo (Feb 13, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Wox, now that I'm aware you invoking Deo's name as if she'd come to your aid harasses her, I will infract you the next time you do so.  Now let's keep it civil and get back on topic.


 Thank you. :3c


----------



## BRN (Feb 13, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I have yet to see proof of this claim, but I will give you the benefit of the doubt.


 
Have a look through some of my old posts, particularly the Religion thread and any pertaining to philosophy or physics.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 13, 2011)

SIX said:


> Have a look through some of my old posts, particularly the Religion thread and any pertaining to philosophy or physics.


If you really think I'm going to troll through your old posts, you have another thing coming, mister. :V I said I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, I never said I need proof.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 13, 2011)

Ariel saves the day!


----------



## BRN (Feb 13, 2011)

Gaz said:


> If you really think I'm going to troll through your old posts, you have another thing coming, mister. :V I said I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, I never said I need proof.


 
Seems injustified to call me out as a shitposter and refuse to even look.

Back to lurking. I don't want to derail the thread further.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 13, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Ariel saves the day!


 
Not quite.  We're not yet back on topic.

If it's true the Internet is dead, then I'm out of a job.  :C


----------



## Monster. (Feb 13, 2011)

SIX said:


> Seems injustified to call me out as a shitposter and refuse to even look.
> 
> Back to lurking. I don't want to derail the thread further.


I did not call you a shitposter. I said you have your moments where you make some shitty posts because (and this is my opinion) you don't seem to think before posting. You need to get over yourself if you really think I give enough fuck about you to go get some "proof".

For the sake of staying on topic, the internet is not dead. It's whether or not you actually go looking for some entertainment. And if it still feels dead, go outside and go for a run or something.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 13, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Not quite.  We're not yet back on topic.
> 
> If it's true the Internet is dead, then I'm out of a job.  :C


 
Or you have more of one. people without purpose milling around in one place and posting nothing of importance because the objective goal is  gone and nothing but senseless remains. 

Internet is dead. The internet remains dead. And we have killed it. How shall we  comfort ourselves, the murderers of all murderers? What was interesting and lulzy of all that the world has yet owned has bled to death under  our knives: who will wipe this blood off us? What water is there for us  to clean ourselves? What festivals of atonementhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atonement,  what sacred games shall we have to invent? Is not the greatness of this  deed too great for us? Must we ourselves not become gods simply to  appear worthy of it?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 13, 2011)

Furries killed it. Just type in "krystal" on google image search with the filter ON.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 13, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Internet is dead. The internet remains dead. And we have killed it. How shall we  comfort ourselves, the murderers of all murderers? What was interesting and lulzy of all that the world has yet owned has bled to death under  our knives: who will wipe this blood off us? What water is there for us  to clean ourselves? What festivals of atonementhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atonement,  what sacred games shall we have to invent? Is not the greatness of this  deed too great for us? Must we ourselves not become gods simply to  appear worthy of it?


 
It was inevitable after the murders of the letters i and e, the tragic suicide of .com after succumbing to work-at-home pyramid schemes, and .biz accidentally overdosing on Viagra, Cialis, and Acai Berry pills.


----------



## Vibgyor (Feb 13, 2011)

i bet you've never heard of going outside.

because that's what you should be doing right now if you think the internet is dead. in fact, that's what all of us furfags should be doing right now.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 13, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> maybe when the internet is 3d


 
Mmm. It'll instantly make it better when poorly written stream of conscious articles about nothing anyone cares about and atrociously drawn furry porn are *Now In 3-D!* Worked wonders making all those bad movies more less bad! You're a fucking genius Lyxen!


----------



## Blutide (Feb 13, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> If it doesn't interest you anymore then you can leave. We certainly won't miss you.


 
Meh lol If only more would follow that idea and do it.

Who knows? Productivity in the world would increase!!!


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 14, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> If it doesn't interest you anymore then you can leave. We certainly won't miss you.


 
Excuse me but that is a really rude thing to say. ):


----------



## Deo (Feb 14, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Excuse me but that is a really rude thing to say. ):


 Excuse me, but what Alue said was a very honest thing to say.


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> eh nothing. image boards, you guys. nothing really interesting. maybe when the internet is 3d or implanted in your head it will become something of interest again. im liking the wiki random. ill try that and see if i can dive into something new. thanks for suggestions satelite one and jesus fish.
> 
> okay finding a new site would be great but how would you go about finding a new site. google seems overused and well i guess im just gunna go very bland and type in some search terms. bah not having a job sucks and the only way i seem to get work is the internet, even then there only 1-2 day jobs. yea
> 
> if there was way to localize your internet, and not be looking at events and users that are 20,000 miles away. i think thats something to approve upon. like the internet allows you to connect virtually but rarely anything physical ever comes from it. And on top of that... well i dont even



Type in something random in your room. For instance- Mirror. Then wonder how the mirror was invented. Google. LEARN. You've got the whole goddamn world right there on your computer, you don't have to stay in once little circle.

Or, get into a new game. Or outside.


----------



## Delta (Feb 14, 2011)

Will you newfags stop posting the same shit that was said on the first page.
I think we've gotten passed the fact that OP has the knowledge of mankind at his finger tips.

OP, try b3ta, boingboing, dftba and whatever those sites link to. Those sites usually have some good stuff on them and should keep you interested if you're willing to put in the effort.
The fact that you wrote this thread the way you did, however, indicates that you aren't.
So my next suggestion would be to leave the internet and explore the world outside of your house.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 14, 2011)

so yea i get all information is on it. whatever how is that doing anything. schools are useless because all information is on the right? i can learn anything. 

sorry dont wanna learn anything new i say get the internet into poor/thrid world countries. let them learn and get all the information they want. your used up kid


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> so yea i get all information is on it. whatever how is that doing anything. schools are useless because all information is on the right? i can learn anything.


 I never knew it was possible for someone to be so dense.

I shouldn't be surprised anymore though.


----------



## Machine (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> so yea i get all information is on it. whatever how is that doing anything. schools are useless because all information is on the right? i can learn anything.
> 
> 
> sorry dont wanna learn anything new i say get the internet into poor/thrid world countries. let them learn and get all the information they want. your used up kid


*NEWS FLASH: YOU'RE AN IDIOT.*​


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 14, 2011)

yea ive explored my own world too. i mean ive basically lived outside half my life. nature is cool but walking the permade paths get boring and even venturing off will lead you no where either. mostly dead trees and brush occasionally a deer. whoopie.


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> yea ive explored my own world too. i mean ive basically lived outside half my life. nature is cool but walking the permade paths get boring and even venturing off will lead you no where either. mostly dead trees and brush occasionally a deer. whoopie.


 Where the hell do you live? With the Cullens?


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 14, 2011)

Amphion said:


> NEWS FLASH: YOU'RE AN IDIOT.


 o yea like your mature. hahah


----------



## Monster. (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> o yea like your mature. hahah


Get over yourself. You're not one to talk about maturity.

Why is this thread still open? Go outside, Lyxen. Get some fresh air and hang with your deer pals or something. If you really  can't find something to do on the internet, there's no hope for you anyway.


----------



## Delta (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> so yea i get all information is on it. whatever how is that doing anything. schools are useless because all information is on the right? i can learn anything.
> 
> sorry dont wanna learn anything new i say get the internet into poor/thrid world countries. let them learn and get all the information they want. your used up kid


You need to go to college.
Some 60 year old professor with a white handle bar mustache and an addiction to craisins will let you know how stupid and full of yourself you are, drag you out of whatever fantasy world you live in, sit you in front of the class, put a DUNCE hat on you and make you read a book. All this will happen while R. Lee Emery is standing six inches form you face, shouting an improvised version of the barracks scene from Full Metal Jacket and a group of socially distraught third graders write "Jackass" in sparkling red sharpie all over the back of your white Ed Hardy button up shirt.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 14, 2011)

Willow said:


> Where the hell do you live? With the Cullens?


 okay well like you dont get it. ive traveled, been outside a lot. everything is similar in a way. just like most of you. 
so what you want to hear. im so furry. omg i wanna be yiffed on singles awareness day. my rainbow eyes are unique. like come on this is a forum. havent u come to terms with what you are yet. not aimed at you willow. i just wanna chat and like what is it my avatar? i mean no one knows me cause they think i havent seen the sun. yea right get real. 

yea anyway back on topic. localize your network chillen localiZe.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 14, 2011)

okay you have money to do that
. big deal man


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> okay well like you dont get it. ive traveled, been outside a lot. everything is similar in a way. just like most of you.
> so what you want to hear. im so furry. omg i wanna be yiffed on singles awareness day. my rainbow eyes are unique. like come on this is a forum. havent u come to terms with what you are yet. not aimed at you willow. i just wanna chat and like what is it my avatar? i mean no one knows me cause they think i havent seen the sun. yea right get real.
> 
> yea anyway back on topic. localize your network chillen localiZe.


 This post bounces around so much it hurts.


----------



## Trance (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> so yea i get all information is on it. whatever how is that doing anything. schools are useless because all information is on the right? i can learn anything.


Obviously, all the information on the hasn't done you much good.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> yea anyway back on topic. localize your network chillen localiZe.


Are you unable to afford spellcheck on a computer? :V Go to college and get a job, dude. Quit mooching off people that don't give a fuck and do something respectable for once.


----------



## Machine (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> okay well like you dont get it. ive traveled, been outside a lot. everything is similar in a way. just like most of you.
> so what you want to hear. im so furry. omg i wanna be yiffed on singles awareness day. my rainbow eyes are unique. like come on this is a forum. havent u come to terms with what you are yet. not aimed at you willow. i just wanna chat and like what is it my avatar? i mean no one knows me cause they think i havent seen the sun. yea right get real.
> 
> yea anyway back on topic. localize your network chillen localiZe.


What are you talking about.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 14, 2011)

school i mean. like yea i wanna go into debt just so i can be surrouned by people. no thanks. old men with handle stashs might be your thing. you also mentioned you fanatzie about third graders surrounding you. you not my friend are the one that needs to see somethign real


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> you also mentioned you fanatzie about third graders surrounding you. you not my friend are the one that needs to see somethign real


 ....:|


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 14, 2011)

no spell check on wifi phone okay? no apps availble for kin either


----------



## Machine (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> school i mean. like yea i wanna go into debt just so i can be surrouned by people. no thanks. old men with handle stashs might be your thing. you also mentioned you fanatzie about third graders surrounding you. you not my friend are the one that needs to see somethign real


I'm confuse. à² _à²


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 14, 2011)

okay willow thanks again for posting my reply again


----------



## Trance (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> school i mean. like yea i wanna go into debt just so i can be surrouned by people. no thanks. old men with handle stashs might be your thing. you also mentioned you fanatzie about third graders surrounding you. you not my friend are the one that needs to see somethign real


 
IS IT *SO FUCKING HARD* TO TYPE LIKE  A HUMAN BEING?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> school i mean. like yea i wanna go into debt just so i can be surrouned by people. no thanks. old men with handle stashs might be your thing. you also mentioned you fanatzie about third graders surrounding you. you not my friend are the one that needs to see somethign real


What the fuck are you talking about? @_@



Lyxen said:


> no spell check on wifi phone okay? no apps availble for kin either


On wifi phones, there's such thing as keyboards with full ability to write a normal sentence. Try it sometime. Spelling isn't so much an issue as it is with txt speak.


----------



## chrest (Feb 14, 2011)

read a wikipedia page, thats what i do when im bored, it helps alot


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> okay willow thanks again for posting my reply again


 It's called quoting.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 14, 2011)

Winds said:


> You need to go to college.
> Some 60 year old professor with a white handle bar mustache and an addiction to craisins will let you know how stupid and full of yourself you are, drag you out of whatever fantasy world you live in, sit you in front of the class, put a DUNCE hat on you and make you read a book. All this will happen while R. Lee Emery is standing six inches form you face, shouting an improvised version of the barracks scene from Full Metal Jacket and a group of socially distraught third graders write "Jackass" in sparkling red sharpie all over the back of your white Ed Hardy button up shirt.



heres your quote. 
heres my reply.
no i dont need debt.
no i dont care your into that kind of stuff i find it creepy. 

forget previous posts. this sums them up.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 14, 2011)

So, If the internet is dead to you, is it considered necrophilia that you keep using it anyway?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> heres your quote.
> heres my reply.
> no i dont need debt.
> no i dont care your into that kind of stuff i find it creepy.
> ...


You are the most pathetic person I've ever seen post. There is such thing as financial aid. You don't have to pay it off until you graduate. After you graduate, you get 6 months of no paying. Then after the 6 months are up, you have 10+ years to pay it off, depending on your loan. Get off your high horse and stop being a leech.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 14, 2011)

TranceFur said:


> IS IT SO FUCKING HARD TO TYPE LIKE A HUMAN BEING?


 YEAH BECAUSE IM A FURRY


----------



## Aleu (Feb 14, 2011)

Gaz said:


> You are the most pathetic person I've ever seen post. There is such thing as financial aid. You don't have to pay it off until you graduate. After you graduate, you get 6 months of no paying. Then after the 6 months are up, you have 10+ years to pay it off, depending on your loan. Get off your high horse and stop being a leech.


 Those are loans. Financial aid you don't need to pay off.
 I say he should explore the afterlife :V


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 14, 2011)

a leech GAZ? i dont knwo what your thinking i get from this other than talking.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 14, 2011)

yeaa im not really intimitaded by your post count. but threats are personal


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> a leech GAZ? i dont knwo what your thinking i get from this other than talking.


 Holy fuck, can you even speak English? Microsoft Sam pronounces words better than you type them.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 14, 2011)

Gaz, I think we need to make a list of users we need to take out back and shoot Old Yeller style.

Just line 'em up and take 'em down one at a time.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 14, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Those are loans. Financial aid you don't need to pay off.
> I say he should explore the afterlife :V


No, grants are the ones you don't have to pay off. Financial aid and student loans, you have to pay. Well, at least where I'm from; I don't know what it's like in your states.

And I agree, Aleu.

I agree with you, also, Skittle. Old Yeller style.

Lyxen, you're a leech. You suck the sanity out of all who bother to read your posts. I don't know why you're still allowed to post, dude. Really. I don't. I can't believe you're still allowed to make threads.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> yeaa im not really intimitaded by your post count. but threats are personal


 
You speak like a retard, you act like a retard, you have severe retardation, your art sucks, you music sucks, you look like shit, you'll never contribute anything to society, no one likes you, you can't even resize an image to save you life, you have severe assburgers, you don't understand simple concepts like the internet.

Are those the kind of insults that you'd take personally? Not that I"m saying them about you of course.


----------



## Trance (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> YEAH BECAUSE IM A FURRY


 
A shitty one.


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> yeaa im not really intimitaded by your post count.


 All I can do is laugh at this.


----------



## Machine (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> YEAH BECAUSE IM A FURRY


This is where that thread of dignity you have bursts into flames.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 14, 2011)

Gaz said:


> No, grants are the ones you don't have to pay off. Financial aid and student loans, you have to pay. Well, at least where I'm from; I don't know what it's like in your states.
> 
> And I agree, Aleu.
> 
> ...


 Click
Click
BOOM!

I still say the forums need a basic IQ test.
Can you type like a normal human being? Y/N
Please provide a sample.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 14, 2011)

your turning me on


----------



## Monster. (Feb 14, 2011)

Skittle said:


> I still say the forums need a basic IQ test.
> Can you type like a normal human being? Y/N
> Please provide a sample.


Exactly. We need that essay enforced upon joining. Seriously.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 14, 2011)

This thread has pretty much boiled down to putting a very-low functioning retarded child in a cage with no top, and poking it with a stick. 
Any unrelated observer of such would say "_Why is this happening? It's horrible._" and "_Why won't the kid just climb out of the cage?_" and "_Do you have an extra stick? I want to poke at that kid too._"


----------



## Skittle (Feb 14, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> This thread has pretty much boiled down to putting a very-low functioning retarded child in a cage with no top, and poking it with a stick.
> Any unrelated observer of such would say "_Why is this happening? It's horrible._" and "_Why won't the kid just climb out of the cage?_" and "_Do you have an extra stick? I want to poke at that kid too._"


 Stiiiiiiiiiicks


----------



## Aleu (Feb 14, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Exactly. We need that essay enforced upon joining. Seriously.


 I believe Furthia High Forums does this. Before you can post anywhere (other than the intro threads) you must provide an introduction of your own.


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> your turning me on


 This kinda sounds like a fill-in the blank. 

"Your turning me on ____________"

In the blank goes, "is making me want to commit capital murder". 

Or at least that's what I think.


----------



## MendedEmber (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> your turning me on



What is this i don't even...


----------



## Trance (Feb 14, 2011)

Skittle said:


> Can you type like a normal human being? Y/N
> Please provide a sample.


 


Lyxen said:


> your turning me on



You*'*r*e* doing it wrong*.*


----------



## Monster. (Feb 14, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> I believe Furthia High Forums does this. Before you can post anywhere (other than the intro threads) you must provide an introduction of your own.


I heard that, too. They're damn smart for that. It would save every forum - regardless of fandom - a whole lot of pain.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 14, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I heard that, too. They're damn smart for that. It would save every forum - regardless of fandom - a whole lot of pain.


 Yes. but then you wouldn't get lulz posts like this.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 14, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Yes. but then you wouldn't get lulz posts like this.


 :C


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Feb 14, 2011)

You should advert all of your free time into something productive such as learning a new skill or doing something with yourself (lol) if you are losing interest in the internet. But you will be back because the internet is serious business. It is advertised everywhere.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 14, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Yes. but then you wouldn't get lulz posts like this.


Those aren't even lulzy anymore. @_@ They're painful, evil, _terrible_ things.


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Yes. but then you wouldn't get lulz posts like this.


 I vaguely remember this person...



			
				lul said:
			
		

> shota, crossdressing, corruption


I giggled.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 14, 2011)

Willow said:


> I vaguely remember this person...
> 
> 
> I giggled.


 I think that was the first time you used that disturbing RP reply...


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> I think that was the first time you used that disturbing RP reply...


 I don't think so. The person I did that to was looking for just roleplay in general iirc.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 15, 2011)

my threads rule. i rule. thank you thank you.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 15, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> my threads rule. i rule. thank you thank you.


 
Alright then.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 15, 2011)

Stop trying to redeem yourself.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 15, 2011)

yea i rock so buttons. hahaha no pun intended


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 15, 2011)

about sewing buttons


----------



## Xenke (Feb 15, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> yea i rock so buttons. hahaha no pun intended


 


Lyxen said:


> about sewing buttons


 
There is no pun, and this makes no sense.

If their was a pun, it'd be redeeming, but there isn't.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 15, 2011)

i am ontop of your furry empire. 
you all know it say the name lyxen


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 15, 2011)

yea cause you guys like to sew buttons


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 15, 2011)

btw how or why is this thread alive? dun dun dun done


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 15, 2011)

no, yes maybe not quite right


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 15, 2011)

finally gah some alone time


----------



## Icky (Feb 15, 2011)

Can we infract/ban him for spamming now?


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, I think we're done here.


----------

